# IIS funktioniert nicht



## J1M1 (2. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Habe den IIS auf WIndows XP Pro installiert... jedoch ist er nur aufrufbar unter http://127.0.0.1/ . Nicht mal unter http://localhost/ (Server-Fehler 580), und unter der externen IP schon gar nicht... Woran kann es liegen?
Bei der Firewall (ZoneAlarm) habe ich dem IIS schon den Zugriff erlaubt...

Mfg JM!


----------



## DirkL (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 

habe ein ähnliches Problem hier mit Windows XP und "iis 5.1"
schon bei der Installation wurden angeblich einige Dateien nicht
gefunden, jedoch beim Klick auf Durchsuchen wurden die entspr.
Dateien angezeigt aber nicht geladen. Dann konnte man nur noch
auf Abbrechen klicken, worauf dann die Abfrage kam, ob die
Installation die Datei übergehen soll oder so ähnlich.
Ich habe dann so ca. 50mal auf "Ja" geklickt und zum Schluß kam
die Meldung "... erfolgreich installiert! :-?
Natürlich habe ich versucht zu Deinstallieren (gleiches Spiel
mit "Datei nicht gefunden") und neu zu installieren (ratet mal).

Wenn ich den "Internetdienste-Manager" aufrufe, scheint alles
normal zu funktionieren, ich kann jedoch meine Site nur mit
"http://C1" aufrufen (von jedem PC im LAN), ("C1" = Rechnername
auf dem iis ausgeführt wird), dasgleiche auf allen anderen Rechnern
im LAN. Auch "http://192.168.0.1" funktioniert nicht und auf dem
lokalen Rechner ("C1") funktioniert nochnichtmal "http://localhost"
oder "http://127.0.0.1", Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr :-?

Gruß, Dirk

PS: Habe noch was vergessen: beim Aufruf über das lokale Netz
       kommt HTTP 404 "Seite nicht gefunden" also nix "Server nicht
       gefunden"




			
				J1M1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Habe den IIS auf WIndows XP Pro installiert... jedoch ist er nur aufrufbar unter http://127.0.0.1/ . Nicht mal unter http://localhost/ (Server-Fehler 580), und unter der externen IP schon gar nicht... Woran kann es liegen?
> Bei der Firewall (ZoneAlarm) habe ich dem IIS schon den Zugriff erlaubt...
> ...


----------

